
Facebook is still figuring out how to tackle fake news - pearlsteinj
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/14/facebook-fake-news-code-media/
======
hrodriguez
Facebook is still trying to figure out how to censor news and bury voices
without too much backlash. The twitter way.

